# Yearling Tegu's New Enclosure



## PuffDragon (Mar 16, 2009)

Rigan & Lainn just woke up from hibernation so I transferred them into their new enclosure. It's a 6x3x3 BoaMaster which will hopefully get me through the year!

Here's the official TeguTalk Cribz walk through. Rigan & Lainn are happy with their new pad but are still tweaking the lighting and temps. They plan to add a few more features as well: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5scSEJgYx7I" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5scSEJgYx7I</a><!-- m -->

And a few pics:















Rigan 0.1:









Lainn 1.0:


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet setup, let 2009 growing season begin!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 16, 2009)

Perdy lizards!
Really nice cage too! I gotta get my supply list sorted and get on the ball!


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 16, 2009)

nice cage.

i see the awesome kitty in the second picture!


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank guys! I'm still working on a few things. I'll post when it's done. The youtube video know has music whoohoo.


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 18, 2009)

thats is sweeeet dude


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 18, 2009)

How much more was the 8 foot one?


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 18, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> How much more was the 8 foot one?



Dunno, I got mine used off CL.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 22, 2009)

Revamped the enclosure a little bit.

Complete walk through and detailed commentary: 
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IfQlAxt24" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IfQlAxt24</a><!-- m -->


----------

